# [install] Gentoo 64bits install

## Axilatis

1) installation windowmaker

=> passage en 64 bits

2) Gentoo 64 bits conseils divers (dual screen, etc)

Je ne sais pas installer windowmaker.

emerge -p windowmaker me donne :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X -rle" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/windowmaker-0.92.0-r9  USE="gif jpeg nls png tiff vdesktop -debug -doc -gnustep -modelock -xinerama" 
```

mon /etc/make.conf :

```
CFLAGS="i-686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i-686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.tiscali.ne/pub/mirror/gentoo/http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

USE="X consolekit extras gif jpeg jpeg2k nvram png python qt4 svg tiff udev

     vdesktop -hal -xinerama"
```

Je peux poster un "emerge --info" si vous le souhaitez...

Si quelqu'un a une idée ça m'aiderai assez bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Tu ne postes aucune erreur? Où vois-tu qu'emerge ne veut pas l'installer?

----------

## aCOSwt

Peut-être en enlevant l'option -p

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mon /etc/make.conf :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

Change ceci:

```
CFLAGS="-mtune=native -march=native -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Quel est ton processeur ? Si tu mets "MAKEOPTS=-j9", je subodore un core i7, et dans ce cas, ne passerais-tu pas en 64 bits ?

----------

## Axilatis

 *Quote:*   

> Poussin : Tu ne postes aucune erreur? Où vois-tu qu'emerge ne veut pas l'installer?

 

En effet, mille excuses mon premier post n'est pas complet !   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je voulais montrer le emerge -p windowmaker car il indique entre crochets des variables USE en fonction du paquet.

Certaines de ces variables sont colorées en rouge, suivies par d'autres colorées en bleu.

J'ai intuitivement imaginé que celles en rouge sont à activer (via ufed, vous confirmez ?) avant d'émerger le windowmaker.

Ce que j'ai fait.

Cela dit ça ne change rien par la suite à cet affichage coloré.

(((Je précise qu'hier soir j'ai du faire une mauvaise manipulation en ajoutant une variable avec ufed.

En vérifiant j'ai vu mon /etc/make.conf VIDE !

J'ai donc refait un ufed avec les variables dont j'avais besoin, que l'on peut d'ailleurs voir dans mon premier message.

Je suppose que cela ne change rien puisque j'ai refait la manipulation inverse, mais au moins vous le savez, si jamais

cela a des conséquences que j'ignorais.

Pour le reste, j'ai recopié bêtement les CHOST, CFLAGS et tout ces trucs de mon portable (qui lui fonctionne).

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que signifient ces termes, ni où je pourrais savoir cela.)))

 *Quote:*   

> aCOSwt : Peut-être en enlevant l'option -p

 

emerge windowmaker me donne :

```
Calculating dependencies  ... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6

 * libXv-1.0.6.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                   [ ok ]

 * Package:    x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: x11@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be

 * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server

 * profile, please check the Hardened project (http://hardened.gentoo.org).

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. This profile should also be used

 * if you require GCC 4.1 or Glibc 2.4 support. If you don't know if this

 * applies to you, then it doesn't and you should probably be using

 * Hardened, instead.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libXv-1.0.6.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6 ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: libXv-1.0.6/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6_build"

 * econf: updating libXv-1.0.6/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating libXv-1.0.6/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6/configure --prefix=/usr --build=i-686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i-686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-shared --disable-static --disable-dependency-tracking

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for i-686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... no

configure: error: in `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6_build':

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6_build/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6 failed:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3389:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *   environment, line 4206:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line  455:  Called base_src_configure '--enable-shared' '--disable-static' '--disable-dependency-tracking'

 *   environment, line  556:  Called econf '--enable-shared' '--disable-static' '--disable-dependency-tracking'

 *     ebuild.sh, line  552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/work/libXv-1.0.6'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/libXv-1.0.6:

```

Si jamais, mon emerge --info : http://codepad.org/owDtx467

 *Quote:*   

> XavierMiller : 
> 
> Change ceci:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai un i7 950 (non o/c) et une ATI Radeon HD5870 1Go.

Je passerai volontier en 64bits, mais je ne sais pas comment faire...

Que signifient les valeurs que tu me conseille de mettre ?

-------------

Comprenez moi bien, je ne suis pas fainéant et je sais lire un man ou un --help, je n'ai par ailleurs pas peur de l'anglais

et Google est aussi mon ami, mais je suis las de devoir chercher des heures entières pour le moindre problème, et,

comme tout bon newbie en Gentoo, je considère sage de m'adresser à des habitués de cet OS.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide, =D

----------

## Axilatis

(infos postées)

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> Certaines de ces variables sont colorées en rouge, suivies par d'autres colorées en bleu.
> 
> J'ai intuitivement imaginé que celles en rouge sont à activer (via ufed, vous confirmez ?) avant d'émerger le windowmaker.

 

Mauvaise intuition   :Twisted Evil: 

Les couleurs des use flags sont différentes si les use flags sont activés / pas activés / changés par rapport à la dernière fois / forcés...

Ce n'est pas la couleur des use flags qui indique donc ce qu'il faut mettre et ne pas mettre.

Les use flags correspondent en général à des options. Que tu mets / ne mets pas en fonction de ce que tu souhaites.

Certains use flags peuvent être forcés (activé / pas activé) ou fortement suggérés par défaut. Mais tout arrive à ce moment là comme il le faut pour toi.

Certains use flags peuvent entrer en conflit avec d'autre packages préinstallés mais alors là emerge te le dira explicitement.

En résumé donc, pas de use flag à setter (sauf si tu en souhaites particulièrement ou si emerge te signale un conflit quelconque)

----------

## Axilatis

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *Axilatis wrote:*   Certaines de ces variables sont colorées en rouge, suivies par d'autres colorées en bleu.
> 
> J'ai intuitivement imaginé que celles en rouge sont à activer (via ufed, vous confirmez ?) avant d'émerger le windowmaker. 
> 
> Mauvaise intuition  
> ...

 

Ah d'accord  :Smile: 

Merci pour ces précisions importantes  :Wink: 

J'imagine qu'emerge conseille fortement de modifier des variables USE quand il dit [set USE : +X, ou -Y] , j'ai déjà vu ça une fois?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   XavierMiller : 
> 
> Change ceci:
> ...

 

Ton CFLAGS et CHOST sont complètement faux, d'où le "C Cannot create executables" !

Pourquoi as-tu modifié ce CHOST par défaut (i-686 au lieu de i686) ?

Mes valeurs sont "safe" et sont indépendantes du processeur / architecture. Avec un tel CFLAGS, tu auras un système configuré au top pour le processeur utilisé, grâce à GCC !

Plus besoin d'inventer des CFLAGS de ricer qui, mal configurés, rendent le système complètement instable. C'est en fait le seul truc à ne pas trop chipoter, tout contrairement aux USE flags.

Pour passer en 64 bits, il faut tout recommencer à zéro à partir d'un liveCD et d'un stage3 en 64 bits. Mais vu que tu es au début, autant recommencer  :Wink: 

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Ton probleme ne viens pas des uses flags mais de ton fichier /etc/make.conf et plus particulièrement la variables CFLAGS.

Relis le poste de Xavier Miller, il t'as indiqué par quoi remplacer ce que tu avais.

EDIT : Devancé :p

----------

## Axilatis

j'ai du recopier manuellement par rapport à celui de mon pc portable (fonctionnel, lui) pour reconfigurer mon make.conf de ma tour.

donc, bête erreur de recopiage... -_-"

je feed back, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

je pense que tu as grand besoin de (re)lire la doc!

Pour installer une version 64 bits, tu dois suivre le handbook amd64 (le AMD n'a guère d'importance, imagine qu'il se nomme x86_64) : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml

Concernant les CFLAGS: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

On ne touche pas au CHOST sans bonne raison et sans savoir exactement ce que l'on fait.

J'insiste encore sur le handbook, particulièrement le chapitre consacré à portage: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=2

Il est inutile de vouloir administrer un système gentoo sans passer par là.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

> j'ai du recopier manuellement par rapport à celui de mon pc portable (fonctionnel, lui) pour reconfigurer mon make.conf de ma tour.
> 
> donc, bête erreur de recopiage... -_-"
> 
> je feed back, merci 

 

Je ne copie JAMAIS manuellement. Je passe par ssh (scp) ou via une clef USB. Et GAFFE aux make.conf, ils sont spécifiques par plateforme (32 / 64 bits, PC / ARM / PowerPC / ...) à cause du CHOST

----------

## Axilatis

Merci bien pour ces infos ! 

Je recommence l'installation en 64bits  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

N'hésite pas à nous poser des questions, on est là pour aider, même si parfois on assène des coups de "Lis la doc"  :Wink: 

----------

## Axilatis

merci XM !  :Smile: 

voici donc mes premiers problèmes de 64bits : 

J'ai récupéré le kernel de mon pc portable pour le copier directement dans ma tour, en 64bits.

Bien entendu j'ai eu une erreur mais ça valait le coup de tester, j'ai donc eu une erreur au boot : 

```
request_module : runaway loop modprobe binfmt-464c

```

 (s'affiche plusieurs fois d'affilée et freeze)

D'après mes recherches j'ai oublié de cocher la variable : "IA32 Emulation" dans le kernel.

Je l'ai donc fait mais la compilation du kernel (make -j9 bzImage) me retourne ceci :

```
make: ngcc: Command not found

   CHK     include/linux/version.h

   CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

   CC       scripts/mod/empty.o

/bin/sh: ngcc: command not found

make[2]: *** [scripts/mod/empty.o] Error 127

make[1]: *** [scripts/mod] Error 2

make: ***  [scripts] Error 2

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

    CC     kernel/bounds.s

/bin/sh: ngcc: command not found

make[1]: *** [kernel/bounds.s] Error 127

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

ça sent l'erreur GCC mais je vois pas trop où est le pépin... :s

EDIT : j'ai changé :

```
CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="n"
```

par 

```
CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""
```

devrais-je mettre : CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE="9" ? (Intel i7 950)

dans mon .config

cela suffit-it à réparer le truc ??

au moins mon kernel se compile, mais aurais-je d'autres soucis par la suite ? :s

(trouvé sur le net)

----------

## boozo

'alute

bien que je ne sois pas un spécialiste du 64bit, le "n" ne se réfère pas au nombre de core mais identifie le préfixe à utiliser pour les exécutables. Il me semble que par défaut c'est "rien" donc je ne crois pas que tu auras de problèmes particuliers en l'état

Malgré tout la présence de ce bug m'étonne un peu si c'est une installation "fraiche" sur la base d'un média récent   :Shocked: 

----------

## Axilatis

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 'alute
> 
> bien que je ne sois pas un spécialiste du 64bit, le "n" ne se réfère pas au nombre de core mais identifie le préfixe à utiliser pour les exécutables. Il me semble que par défaut c'est "rien" donc je ne crois pas que tu auras de problèmes particuliers en l'état
> 
> Malgré tout la présence de ce bug m'étonne un peu si c'est une installation "fraiche" sur la base d'un média récent  

 

J'ai enfait recopié manuellement les options me mon kernel pc portable 32bits pour construire le kernel de ma tour 64bits, et

j'ai donc bêtement recopié le "n" préfixe, qui, d'après les infos du kernel sur cette variable, permet de rendre le ""-j9"" automatique

dans les commandes de type "make ...." mais je peux me tromper  :Smile: 

Je viens d'essuyer un problème de VFS cannot mount root machin chose,

j'avais ommis le support des SCSI dans mon kernel.... -_-" ça doit être la fatigue ?

je test  :Smile: 

(merci pour vos messages d'aide et d'encouragement   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## Axilatis

alors ça boot tranquille  :Smile:  cool !

appart qu'il m'affiche une erreur :

udevd[171] : can't read /etc/udevd/rules...

je mène mon enquête, il passe néanmoins ces 2 points jusqu'au bout et m'invite donc à me log.... clavier absent, pas de réponse, aucune led maj ou numlock ne s'allume, nada... grrr

----------

## xaviermiller

Qu'as-tu mis dans ton grub.conf ?

et dans /etc/fstab ?

----------

## Axilatis

Je ne suis pas chez moi ce w-e, je poste mon grub.conf et mon fstab dimanche soir  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *Axilatis wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   'alute
> 
> bien que je ne sois pas un spécialiste du 64bit, le "n" ne se réfère pas au nombre de core mais identifie le préfixe à utiliser pour les exécutables. Il me semble que par défaut c'est "rien" donc je ne crois pas que tu auras de problèmes particuliers en l'état
> 
> Malgré tout la présence de ce bug m'étonne un peu si c'est une installation "fraiche" sur la base d'un média récent   
> ...

 

J'ai vérifié pour ma culture donc juste pour "complément" d'infos :

 *Quote:*   

> # Cross compiling and selecting different set of gcc/bin-utils
> 
> # ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> # When performing cross compilation for other architectures ARCH shall be set
> ...

 

----------

## Axilatis

merci  :Smile:  j'en parlerai avec mon prof pour qu'il m'explique plus en détail et de manière plus simple  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Axilatis

voila gentoo 64bits installé sur ma tour, avec l'écran X également (windowmanager),

je suis en phase de customisation, càd installation de firefox, wim, quelques dockapps de monitoring 

et je me posais la question du dualscreen.

D'après http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors (catégorie 1 carte graphique a plusieurs

sorties) comme il s'agit d'un pc fixe toujours

relié à ces 2 écrans je peux directement éditer le xorg.conf et ajouter le second écran (également

en profiter pour régler les taux de rafraichissement ainsi que les résolutions car c'est pas top pour

l'instant).

Cela dit je n'ai aucun xorg.conf dans mon /etc/X11/ ! 

J'ai bel et bien un "xorg.conf.new" dans mon cd mais s'agit-il du même ?

dois-je le copier dans /etc/X11 ?

----------

## Poussin

Je ne sais pas ce que tu utilses comme pilote graphique, mais si tu utilises du libre, je te conseille de passer par xrandr pour configurer ton affichage multi écran (soit via ligne de commande, soit via l'interface graphique).

Le fichier de configuration de xorg n'est absolument pas indispensable (surtout si tu utilises les pilotes libres...). Tu peux créer un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf , ou un répertoire /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ou tous les fichiers seront chargés.

edit: Je te conseille de créé un seul topic par problème/thème sinon tu vas te faire fumer par les méchants (mais non) modérateurs -> le forum n'en sera que plus clair

----------

## Axilatis

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas ce que tu utilses comme pilote graphique, mais si tu utilises du libre, je te conseille de passer par xrandr pour configurer ton affichage multi écran (soit via ligne de commande, soit via l'interface graphique).
> 
> Le fichier de configuration de xorg n'est absolument pas indispensable (surtout si tu utilises les pilotes libres...). Tu peux créer un fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf , ou un répertoire /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ou tous les fichiers seront chargés.
> 
> edit: Je te conseille de créé un seul topic par problème/thème sinon tu vas te faire fumer par les méchants (mais non) modérateurs -> le forum n'en sera que plus clair

 

ATI HD5870, j'ai installé xorg-drivers et ati-drivers, je sais qu'il y en a un de trop mais au moins ça marche ! (...)

je vais voir ce que raconte ton logiciel, merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

xorg-drivers permet de gérer, via USE (enfin, les dérivés de USE: INPUT_DEVICE, VIDEO_CARDS, ... mais ce n'est jamais que des USE) les pilotes utilisés par xorg. Si tu as VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", ati-drivers sera dépendance de xorg-drivers.

Par contre, vu que ce sont les pilotes proprio, pas certain que xrandr tourne impec (que le blob proprio implémente ce qu'il faut quoi...). 

La remarque pour le sujet séparé fonctionne toujours  :Very Happy: , mieux vaut séparer les problème que renomer ton sujet avec un titre SUPER général

----------

## Axilatis

oui mais ça ferait beaucoup de topics crées en peu de temps, j'voudrais pas qu'on en ait ras-le-bol de mes questions... :s

----------

## freezby

Tant que tu restes poli, que tu respectes les règles du forum et que tes questions sont pertinentes (i.e que t'aies bouqiné un minimum la doc avant), je pense pas que ça pose problème.

Tu peux également venir nous rendre visite sur le chat irc  :Wink: 

Bon courage.

----------

## Axilatis

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Tant que tu restes poli, que tu respectes les règles du forum et que tes questions sont pertinentes (i.e que t'aies bouqiné un minimum la doc avant), je pense pas que ça pose problème.
> 
> Tu peux également venir nous rendre visite sur le chat irc 
> 
> Bon courage.

 

merci !  :Very Happy:  je viendrais sur l'IRC voir un peu  :Wink: 

----------

## Axilatis

je suis déçu.

je m'attendais à un vrai changement de performances avec ma config. hardware "presque dernier-cri".

des temps de compilation incroyables pour le moindre brol (wmclockmon p.ex.), où le CPU ne dépasse jamais les 1% d'activité, l'occupation de la

RAM (6Go) ne bouge pas d'un poil, je me doute bien que mon gentoo n'est pas optimisé à fond pour exploiter les perfs de mon matos, mais quand meme mon gsm fait mieux.

Des idées ? Des avis ? Est-ce normal ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Quels sont les temps de compilation ? Pour info, GCC prend tout ce qu'on lui donne (à moins de le bloquer avec des quotas), et si tu ne mets pas un MAKEOPTS, seul un coeur est utilisé...

emerge --info, please ?

----------

## Axilatis

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Quels sont les temps de compilation ? Pour info, GCC prend tout ce qu'on lui donne (à moins de le bloquer avec des quotas), et si tu ne mets pas un MAKEOPTS, seul un coeur est utilisé...
> 
> emerge --info, please ?

 

Malheureusement je n'ai pas eu le réflexe de faire un "time emerge xxx", mais pour wmclockmon il m'a fallu près de 57 paquets (si j'ai bon souvenir) et

presque une demi heure !! Je pense pas que cela soit normal pour une bête horloge qui change de couleur si on clique ?

J'ai pourtant précisé MAKEOPTS dans mon make.conf...

NB : j'ai viré le "--fomit-frame-pointer" car il m'empechait d'emerger correctement certains paquets.

make.conf :

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="X consolekit extras fftw flash gif grub gsl jpeg jpeg2k mmx nvram png

     python qt4 sse sse2 svg threads tk xfs"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.tiscali.nl/pub/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.nl.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

Je viens de voir que j'ai également un make.conf.catalyst et un make.conf.old.

Je suppose que le .old n'est plus pris en compte, mais lequel prévaut entre le .conf et le .catalyst ?

make.conf.old

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> 
> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

make.conf.catalyst

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Voici mon emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/server, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_@_9500_@_3.07GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14
> ...

 

EDIT : je viens de faire un "emerge --sync" après avoir ajouté MAKEOPTS dans le make.conf.catalyst, ma charge cpu est montée vers les 7%.

Je pense sincèrement que le problème vient de la.

----------

## Poussin

sauf que MAKEOPTS n'influence pas le sync ^^

edit: pour connaitre la durée d'installation d'un packet, tu peux utiliser l'outil genlop (il parse le fichier emerge.log en fait)

----------

## xaviermiller

Ce qui peut accélérer un sync, c'est choisir un miroir en Europe  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

une autre chose à voir pour optimiser l'utilisation de tes cores c'est de jouer avec les options --jobs et --load-average pour trouver la bonne combinaison de paramètres et les passer ensuite en variable globale à portage dans le make.conf i.e.

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=2.0"
```

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --jobs JOBS
> 
> 	Specifies the number of packages to build simultaneously.
> 
> 	Also see the related --load-average option.
> ...

 

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> --load-average LOAD
> 
> Specifies that no new builds should be started if there are
> 
> other builds running and the load average is at least LOAD (a
> ...

 

----------

